# Anti's Targeting Children



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i believe they do that because a young mind is venerable to information.

sad thing.


----------



## bowelk05 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Antis*

As a young person, I see it harder and harder to become involved in the outdoors, and easier to listen to the messages of PETA and other orginazations. I belive that the hunting and consevation industries are going about reaching the younger generation all wrong. Hunting a trapping agencies are trying to prevent the messages that are bieng posted by antis, instead of investing in their own message. The outdoors has a powerful message to give, but it is not being offered. Look at the archery in schools program. It is so succesfull because its putting kids in an environment to have fun. Maybe we should fund more progarams like this instead of funding advertisment geard torwards adults that have already made thir minds. I dont know, just a thought.....


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Like this is something new? This has been going on since the days of Bambi and Bugs Bunny.

Offer solutions instead of more retoric.


----------



## frydaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

*That's right*



bowelk05 said:


> As a young person, I see it harder and harder to become involved in the outdoors, and easier to listen to the messages of PETA and other orginazations. I belive that the hunting and consevation industries are going about reaching the younger generation all wrong. Hunting a trapping agencies are trying to prevent the messages that are bieng posted by antis, instead of investing in their own message. The outdoors has a powerful message to give, but it is not being offered. Look at the archery in schools program. It is so succesfull because its putting kids in an environment to have fun. Maybe we should fund more progarams like this instead of funding advertisment geard torwards adults that have already made thir minds. I dont know, just a thought.....


I think you the nail on the head! The outdoors (hunting,fishing,traping) is fun. And the LORD put all this animals here for us to injoy and mange (this means controlling the population also) Killing so over population does'nt happen. The killing is not fun but it has to happen. But yes the outdoor lifestile is fun and you don't have to kill to be a part of it. Remeber GOOD always wins over The Evil (anti hunter). :wink:


----------

